# Quel navigateur de fichiers ?

## Dominique_71

Je suis en train de rajouter des préférences pour les actions des icônes de bureau de Fvwm-Crystal. Ces icônes sont utilisées pour lancer un navigateur de fichiers. J'aimerai savoir quels sont les navigateurs de fichiers que vous utiliser le plus.

Il y aura aussi la possibilité de mettre sa commande préférée, pas exemple "mplayer */*". Mais j'aimerais offrir un choix de base sans que l'utilisateur ait besoin de taper le nom de la commande.

Il me faut aussi bien le nom du navigateur que sa commande (je vais pas tous les installer pour tester...). Par exemple : "ROX-Filer rox".

----------

## Dominique_71

22 utilisateurs ont lu ce sujet, et visiblement, aucun n'utilise de gestionnaire de fichiers. Où peut-être qu'ils n'ont pas de fichiers   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ce sujet a plus de succès sur off the wall. Parmis les découvertes, worker, un clone de dopus très réussis, et ranger qui utilise la syntaxe vim.

----------

## k-root

 *Quote:*   

> J'aimerai savoir quels sont les navigateurs de fichiers que vous utiliser le plus.

 

thunar

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Dolphin dolphin

Quand je suis sous KDE... Mais si je suis sous pas sous KDE, j'ai pas vraiment envie de me taper toutes la compilation des paquets KDE pour avoir Dolphin...

----------

## geekounet

zsh et les coreutils, ça fait mon bonheur  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> Dolphin dolphin
> 
> Auand je suis sous KDE... Mais si je suis sous pas sous KDE, j'ai pas vraiment envie de me taper toutes la compilation des paquets KDE pour avoir Dolphin...

 

ça n'a pas d'importance, les choix n'apparaitront que pour les programmes installés.

----------

## xaviermiller

midnight commander dans un terminal.

----------

## Dominique_71

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> midnight commander dans un terminal.

 

C'est aussi celui que j'utilise le plus.

----------

## barul

Comme geekounet, à ceci près que j'utilise bash.

J'ai bien essayé de me mettre à pcmanfm, mais j'ai trop l'habitude de mon termianl, j'ai jamais pu m'habituer à utiliser un truc graphique...

----------

## Dominique_71

C'est vrai que les trus graphiques classiques genres mc ou krusader sont limités du fait qu'il n'y a que 2 panneaux. Par contre avec mc ou ranger, tu es à la console, et j'y suis souvent. Ce que je fais beaucoup avec Fvwm-Crystal est que je lance plusieurs terms avec mc sur la même page de bureau, je les mets tous en plein écran avec Alt+KP_* et je peux naviguer de l'un à l'autre avec Alt+Shift+KP_*. J'obtiens ainsi un mc multidimensionnel. Très pratique pour faire des tâches répétitives sans avoir à naviguer dans les panneaux.

Il y a aussi vim-navigator, le plus léger de tous les navigateurs: 80 ko   :Cool: 

Et je suppose qu'emacs propose plus ou moins la même fonction.

----------

## truc

Yop! Bon, alors, ça fait dézannées que j'utilise rox, car il s'ouvre en 2-2, se configure bien toussa toussa, par contre, j'suis en train de découvrir xfe, et j'avoue être plutôt séduit! donc, peut-être une option à considérer pour fvwm-crystal! (j'me rattache comme je peux au sujet!   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Dominique_71

 *truc wrote:*   

> Yop! Bon, alors, ça fait dézannées que j'utilise rox, car il s'ouvre en 2-2, se configure bien toussa toussa, par contre, j'suis en train de découvrir xfe, et j'avoue être plutôt séduit! donc, peut-être une option à considérer pour fvwm-crystal! (j'me rattache comme je peux au sujet!   )

 

Je viens de sortir la version 3.2.0. Le gestionnaire d'icônes dont il est question ici a été complètement ré-écrit. Il est totalement indépendant des gestionnaires de fichiers et possède un système de préférences qui permet de choisir parmi une liste ou de mettre ses propres commandes, une pour le clic gauche, une pour celui du milieu. Le droit sert à afficher le chemin (pour ceux qui ont beaucoup de partitions. Les changements de préférence sont quasi instantané.

De plus, j'ai porté les docs sur asciidoc, ce qui m'a permit de la mettre sur le site.

----------

## Biloute

j'ai ranger. je le préfère aux autres parce qu'il y a qu'un seul panneau de navigation avec un cadre de previsualisation des fichiers à droite.

----------

## ultrabug

Salut,

J'utilise i3wm et j'aime particulièrement emelfm2 comme file manager en GUI + ranger (python ftw) en console

Bonne journée

----------

## kwenspc

pcmanfm les rares fois où j'ai besoin d'un truc graphique et parce que c'est léger.

Sinon terminal + zsh

----------

## destroyedlolo

Du classique :

sur mes vielles machines avec LXDE, c'est PCmanFM mais j'ai qq problèmes : imagettes oubliées, parfois des plantages mais rien de grave.

sur mon i5, j'ai installé XFCE et donc je suis Thunar (en version instable ~ car beaucoup plus avancé).

Je suis bien content de ces 2 environnements mais je dois avouer que XFCE est beaucoup plus complet voir même accessibles pour les débutants.

----------

